# geisterfarbstoff



## kajosche (23. Dezember 2008)

hallo

grad habe ich neue schneiderschnitte gelernt und vestgestellt das ich geisterfarbstoff brauche. der schneiderhändler hatt es aber nicht im angebot. handwerkswarenhändler in donnerfels auch nicht.
wo bekomme ich den diesen farbstoff her?

grüße


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

von nem alchi


----------



## kajosche (23. Dezember 2008)

hallo

wirklich...nur vom alchi. hmm...blöd den ich kenn keinen alchimist. bin ja mehr der solo player.

grüße


----------



## Dagonzo (23. Dezember 2008)

Jo und wenn du den Alchi fragst, dann bring am besten gleich "Geisterpilze" mit. Die hat nämlich heute kaum noch jemand und wenn dann gehen die meist sehr teuer im AH weg.

Edit:
Musst halt mal im Handelschannel danach fragen.


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

is dir schon mal in ner stadt aufgefallen, dass es nen auktionshaus und nen handelschannel gibt?

wie hast du dir eigtl inis und raids vorgestellt? außen vor lassen weil du keine 4 anderen kennst?


----------



## kajosche (23. Dezember 2008)

hallo

oh.. riesentrolli.. bist ja superschlau.
ich habe bisher schon sehr viel gold im auktionshaus gemacht. ist mein hobby. kenne ich also. war auch schon in jeder erreichbaren ini. mindestens einmal drin. mit randomgruppen. schon mal was von der gruppensuche gehört.
raids werde ich nicht machen ist mir zu zeitabhängig. spielt ja nicht jeder das gleiche...schon mal darüber nachgedacht.

grüße


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Dezember 2008)

schön dass es dann ein problem zu sein scheint nach nem alchi zu suchen.


----------



## Hexfrosch (23. Dezember 2008)

Lol kann ich da nur sagen. Erzählst hieeinen jede erreichbare Ini und dann stellst Du solche Fragen.Also bevor man hier so auf die dampfenden Haufen haut immer erst vergewissern ob nicht die Gefahr besteht sich ganz schnell den L2P-Award einzufangen.
kopfschüttelnde Grüsse vom Hexfrosch


----------



## gm3++ (31. Dezember 2008)

btt droppt der farbstoff auch manschmal bei geisterhändlern im nethersturm


----------

